# Barney supports Hauntcast



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

Barney stopped by to throw back a Fat Tire. He says things are getting hectic as Halloween approaches. I'm just glad I could help him unwind a little...




This guy never misses a Hauntcast episode - loves Chris Baker.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I;ll have what he is having lol!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Franky says
"Hauntcast...gooood...."


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Apparently Barney is unwinding quite well, as he is not wearing any pants.


----------



## Johnson724 (Jun 24, 2009)

I usually enjoy my favorite brew without my pants.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Next rounds on Barney and Franky!! Cheers!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Johnson724 said:


> I usually enjoy my favorite brew without my pants.


You mean some people don't (enjoy brew w/o pants) ??? Weird.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Lol !


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Terra told me that she lusts for Hauntcast. In fact, she just wrote this poem and told me to make sure Chris sees it:

It's said my heart does not beat.
But yes, it does!
All I hear is the bleat.
The constant buzz,
The heartbeat last,
Of it's desire for Hauntcast


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

Sheesh, I'm _such_ a noob. Was I ever relieved to open this thread and NOT see a giant purple dinosaur!


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

Bella LaGhostly said:


> Sheesh, I'm _such_ a noob. Was I ever relieved to open this thread and NOT see a giant purple dinosaur!


LOL, that was my first thought too!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Same here! I kept thinking "No....it can't be THAT Barney can it?!?"


----------

